# [RESOLVED] what changed in 3.8.13-gentoo? CIFS mount stopped

## step

all I get now, is this rather useless:

```
 mount error(13): Permission denied

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

with smbtree I can see the share

With my previous kernel linux-3.5.7-gentoo, everything works fine - share is mounted etc. 

When I am in 3.8.13, and use smbclient //BLAA/SOMETHING -U guest, everything looks OK but share will not get mounted.Last edited by step on Thu May 23, 2013 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## creaker

Since 3.8 update no longer support for ntlm.

As a workaround, add "sec=ntlm" to your mount options.

Here is my mount:

mount -t cifs //192.168.1.5/share /mnt/share -o nosuid,nodev,sec=ntlm,workgroup=WORKGROUP,ip=192.168.1.5

----------

## step

Thank you creaker. 

This did a trick.  :Smile: 

fkn cryptic error messages....

----------

## Bigun

Second...

 thank you here as well!

----------

